# Livery Cost in/around Bristol



## Sessle (4 October 2013)

I'm in the VERY early stages of potentially moving to Bristol...I need to work out costs etc before definitely deciding, so can anyone give me an idea of the average cost of DIY livery around the area per week or per month? I'll be moving 2 horses if it goes ahead! Also is it difficult to find livery spaces around there? Thanks in advance


----------



## siennamum (4 October 2013)

There is a wide range of costs and of types of yards (as with everywhere I suppose) You can get rough and ready for £18 per week DIY up to top notch full livery for horrendous prices.
I think avg for DIY would be £25 pw. Places are scarce on good yards and which side of Bristol you live will make a difference.


----------



## MochaDun (5 October 2013)

I have paid £125 but with not great school or grazing (but with winter forage included for 6 months and winter turnout/bring in weekday) to £150 with great school and better managed grazing, top notch facilities, but only morning help every weekday all year round and sort your own forage all year round.  So it's real horses for courses as in most things and also depends on what you want from your yard.


----------



## Sessle (7 October 2013)

Thanks, seems pretty similar to where I am now  Difficulty will be finding a decent one with spaces!!


----------



## miss_c (8 October 2013)

Agree with the above!  I'm very fortunate to have a small private yard that I rent at an amazingly low rate, but when on livery have paid between £22.50 a week for just stable, grazing & facilities, to £50 a week for stable, grazing, fab facilities and including 1 bale of shavings a week and hay/haylage.  The side of the city you live will certainly make a difference as well.


----------



## Kaida (6 November 2013)

I've recently been hunting in the SE area of Bristol and am finding that prices with a stable, turnout and a school are around the £200pcm mark...there are spaces around but not many!  Try the facebook groups for the area as people often advertise in there when they have a space - New Bristol and South West Horse Information Group is a goood one


----------

